# Testicles..good or gross?



## CatholicDad

So ladies, so what's your high/low moment involving them? Just curious what ladies think.


----------



## minimalME

:rofl:

Well, men seem to like them, so I'll say they're good! 

And I'm very gentle with them. And I usually like incorporating touches with blowjobs.

I don't mind kissing or softly sucking on them.

My only request is that they be bathed and fresh. 

Highs = moaning
Lows = needs a quick wash


----------



## Faithful Wife

They fascinate me. I wish there were more ways to play with them. Can’t really get them in your mouth and if you can, usually this pulls on them too hard for his comfort. 

If he enjoys extra attention to them, I do my best to do so. Some men don’t seem to get much out of that.

I can’t think of any high or low points? I do know that some are more visually appealing to me than others, but even the least appealing do not turn me off at all. I’m still fascinated by them and by human sexuality in general.


----------



## arbitrator

CatholicDad said:


> So ladies, so what's your high/low moment involving them? Just curious what ladies think.


*Sounds greatly like a topic whose mere discussion can get one "sacked!"

My RSXW was absolutely fascinated by them ~ to the point that she had to go out of her way to audit and entertain others!*


----------



## LeananSidhe

Lol. I like them just fine. I can’t think of any lows and I don’t know how to describe my favorite high without being too descriptive.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

asked wife and her reply was, "I love them tight and smooth like a fat baby's ass".


----------



## I shouldnthave

Faithful Wife said:


> . I wish there were more ways to play with them. Can’t really get them in your mouth and if you can, usually this pulls on them too hard for his comfort.


Hum, I have never experienced that.. I find it pretty easy to get them in my mouth, ha!

I really enjoy giving blow jobs, but I do not enjoy swallowing, so I often suck on his balls and stroke him off as he cums. 

Balls for me? I am kinda indifferent, I can't say they turn me on like his ****, or physique does. I do like giving them attention because of the pleasure it gives him. But if let's say having his balls spoiled did nothing for him, I would have no problem leaving them alone.

But I have yet to run into a man that didn't curl his toes over some nice ball attention


----------



## VibrantWings

Depends on the testicles, if they're clean shaven (yum) and what's attached to them


----------



## VibrantWings

Faithful Wife said:


> They fascinate me. I wish there were more ways to play with them. Can’t really get them in your mouth and if you can, usually this pulls on them too hard for his comfort.
> 
> If he enjoys extra attention to them, I do my best to do so. Some men don’t seem to get much out of that.
> 
> I can’t think of any high or low points? I do know that some are more visually appealing to me than others, but even the least appealing do not turn me off at all. I’m still fascinated by them and by human sexuality in general.


Speaking of fascinating, Have you ever, very gently, poked your finger into the scrotum and watched it shrink/pull up? Holy cow, if that's not a site to behold >


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

VibrantWings said:


> Speaking of fascinating, Have you ever, very gently, poked your finger into the scrotum and watched it shrink/pull up? Holy cow, if that's not a site to behold >


Yep. When we first started getting naked together, my wife made quite the science experiment our of my scrotum. She carefully studied exactly what kind of stroke in which spot led to what kind of reaction. She found it all quite fascinating.


----------



## Faithful Wife

VibrantWings said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> They fascinate me. I wish there were more ways to play with them. Can’t really get them in your mouth and if you can, usually this pulls on them too hard for his comfort.
> 
> If he enjoys extra attention to them, I do my best to do so. Some men don’t seem to get much out of that.
> 
> I can’t think of any high or low points? I do know that some are more visually appealing to me than others, but even the least appealing do not turn me off at all. I’m still fascinated by them and by human sexuality in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fascinating, Have you ever, very gently, poked your finger into the scrotum and watched it shrink/pull up? Holy cow, if that's not a site to behold <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" ></a>
Click to expand...

Yes! It’s like an octopus or something!


----------



## I shouldnthave

VibrantWings said:


> Speaking of fascinating, Have you ever, very gently, poked your finger into the scrotum and watched it shrink/pull up? Holy cow, if that's not a site to behold >


Hahaha I call it "high and tight" - and yes it's fascinating to watch them pull up like some sort of accordian.

I enjoy edging, and keeping his balls teased up like that is part of the process.

And if you haven't tried it, take them into your mouth, and give them little pulses of pressure as he cums. Pressing a tongue in between them and teasing the deepest regions of his shaft also seems to be a winner.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

I shouldnthave said:


> Hahaha I call it "high and tight" - and yes it's fascinating to watch them pull up like some sort of accordian.
> 
> I enjoy edging, and keeping his balls teased up like that is part of the process.
> 
> And if you haven't tried it, take them into your mouth, and give them little pulses of pressure as he cums. P*ressing a tongue in between them and teasing the deepest regions of his shaft also seems to be a winner*.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I shouldnthave said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish there were more ways to play with them. Can’t really get them in your mouth and if you can, usually this pulls on them too hard for his comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> Hum, I have never experienced that.. I find it pretty easy to get them in my mouth, ha!
> 
> I really enjoy giving blow jobs, but I do not enjoy swallowing, so I often suck on his balls and stroke him off as he cums.
> 
> Balls for me? I am kinda indifferent, I can't say they turn me on like his ****, or physique does. I do like giving them attention because of the pleasure it gives him. But if let's say having his balls spoiled did nothing for him, I would have no problem leaving them alone.
> 
> But I have yet to run into a man that didn't curl his toes over some nice ball attention <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>
Click to expand...

Interesting about easily getting them in your mouth. Maybe I just never tried beyond a point because I am afraid they are so sensitive to certain types of pressure (or pulling or possibly bumping) that I will hurt him. Also I don’t recall any man specifically requesting a full ball in mouth thing, so I probably didn’t ask enough questions and had no instruction or information. Most guys seemed happy to have attention of the kind I was giving so I didn’t think that much about trying harder to get them all in my mouth.

Hmmmm...

There is quite a variation in size and shape of them, I do recall trying it with a larger pair so maybe that was also an issue. A smaller pair might have just popped in my mouth.


----------



## thefam

Freshly-washed man parts are the bomb dot com and I will happily partake of them all, testicles no exception. To keep it at all "highs" and no lows, I just throw out a "why don't you go hop in the shower while I put the kids down for a nap/for the night" followed by a wink. He knows he's about to get a full-body...


----------



## cashcratebob

Faithful Wife said:


> Interesting about easily getting them in your mouth. *Maybe I just never tried beyond a point because I am afraid they are so sensitive to certain types of pressure (or pulling or possibly bumping) that I will hurt him*. Also I don’t recall any man specifically requesting a full ball in mouth thing, so I probably didn’t ask enough questions and had no instruction or information. Most guys seemed happy to have attention of the kind I was giving so I didn’t think that much about trying harder to get them all in my mouth.
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> There is quite a variation in size and shape of them, I do recall trying it with a larger pair so maybe that was also an issue. A smaller pair might have just popped in my mouth.


Having a vasectomy changed what I enjoy when it comes to BJs, specifically there is mild discomfort with even light focused sucking of the testicles. It's not a big deal for me because everything else in that area is still good to go and feels great and before the vasectomy it wasn't the most pleasurable thing for me anyways.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

*



Testicles..good or gross?

Click to expand...

**All depends on who's shorts they're hangin' in.
*


----------



## 269370

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *All depends on who's shorts they're hangin' in.
> *




Hanging out of, surely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsuhiko

I'm not a woman, but I've always thought they look ridiculous. Wrinkled saggy thing with sparse hairs. Both a joke and a liability. I've always wondered why evolution couldn't figure out a way to make sperm that were still viable at 98.6 F. Eggs are.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

inmyprime said:


> Hanging out of, surely?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do have to hang comfortably. No tight under-drawers. 😎😎


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Actually when CD started this thread I was somewhat surprised. Nothing personal CD but I was.


----------



## KM87

Testicles are great! I have no problem getting them all the way in my mouth - I love to do it along with a BJ. My husband seems to really enjoy it too, so it works out. 

I am intrigued, however, about @PigglyWiggly 's wife's comment. I've never experienced them "tight and smooth like a fat baby's ass". I suspect I might like them even more like that!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Actually when CD started this thread I was somewhat surprised. Nothing personal CD but I was.


Me too. Care to comment more, CD? Just curious why you were curious about the topic. I know you are very strict in your religion and sexuality, not that balls are anything sinful, but it seems the way the question was raised by you would lead to graphic descriptions of ball play. Kind of like written porn maybe? It doesn’t turn me on to read these posts but I have to assume it does make some men a little extra curious to read the answers. I dunno, just asking. Please don’t be offended or think I’m challenging you. It was just an odd post from you for these reasons, IMO. 

Though thank you for posting it, I’m learning tons.


----------



## 269370

CatholicDad said:


> So ladies, so what's your high/low moment involving them? Just curious what ladies think.


Whatever you decide to do with your balls, make sure you shave them (and around). Nobody likes to have their teeth flossed with testicular hair.


----------



## Handy

As a man, I often wondered if women in general liked the looks of them. I read more positive opinions here by women than I thought possible. One less self conscious thing to be concerned about, which is good. 

I never heard many good things about reproductive anatomy as far as visual appeal goes from women. I know some women liked the physical parts and the guy attached to the parts.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

KM87 said:


> Testicles are great! I have no problem getting them all the way in my mouth - I love to do it along with a BJ. My husband seems to really enjoy it too, so it works out.
> 
> I am intrigued, however, about @PigglyWiggly 's wife's comment. I've never experienced them "tight and smooth like a fat baby's ass". I suspect I might like them even more like that!


tight......when a man is aroused and the scrotum and testicles tighten together to form a nice and tidy package
smooth........like a fat baby's butt aka shaved


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

As we get older, they get hairier. In an effort to make them more palatable, I gave 'em a shave. Nice and smooth.

Another misguided fail. Wife first gave me the third degree as to why I did it . Says it makes no sense. Ultimately, she said it looks "boyish." I guess I might be more concerned with how she thinks they look... if she actually looked at them with any real frequency.


----------



## Handy

Testicles..good or gross? Well the sack start out the same as labia does in a fetus.

Embryologically, they develop from labioscrotal folds.[1] It means that they develop in the female foetus from the same previously sexually undifferentiated anatomical structure as the scrotum, the sac of skin below the penis in males. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labia_majora

One woman said she was fascinated by the right-left division line. That was news to me, but OK, another reason to dispel all-most women think they (scrotum-the viable part) looks gross.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Here's a question for the men...maybe a humorous poll....when wearing a tight pair of jeans do they hang left, right, or split? Especially when sitting or driving?

There is a preference between men believe it or not. 

(Only a topic I've been in discussions with, with my oldest and closest friends, from our younger days of talking about strange sh_!t)

A little humor here on this most unique thread.


----------



## Handy

Bike riding they are on the left. Anything in the middle hurts. Bike seats aren't that forgiving.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Why in the world are bike seats shaped that way??? I’ve always wondered this. Where are his balls supposed to go?!


----------



## ConanHub

LOL! This is a weird thread but some surprising insights.

Bike seats can ruin your day. Shaped like a female sex toy anyway....😵


----------



## Adelais

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> As we get older, they get hairier. In an effort to make them more palatable, I gave 'em a shave. Nice and smooth.
> 
> Another misguided fail. Wife first gave me the third degree as to why I did it . Says it makes no sense. Ultimately, she said it looks "boyish." I guess I might be more concerned with how she thinks they look... if she actually looked at them with any real frequency.


I'm with your wife on that one. If my husband shaved his private parts, I'd be very upset for a variety of reasons, mostly because of the "looking like a child" issue. I married a masculine man, not a little boy! I'd be grossed out until the hair started growing back.

Plus, I'd rather see and feel hair, and not stubble as it was growing out. His stubbly beard is enough scratchiness for me...not his privates too!


----------



## Personal

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> As we get older, they get hairier. In an effort to make them more palatable, I gave 'em a shave. Nice and smooth.
> 
> Another misguided fail. Wife first gave me the third degree as to why I did it . Says it makes no sense. Ultimately, she said it looks "boyish." I guess I might be more concerned with how she thinks they look... if she actually looked at them with any real frequency.


Different strokes.

Every time I make mine smooth, is the every time my wife decides to put them in her mouth.


----------



## Prodigal

What the hell, I'll weigh in on the Great Ball Debate of 2018 ... 

My husband always shaved his balls every single day. He started doing it in college when some girl went down on him and told him to trim up that mess. I'm glad she did.

He grew it out once at my request. I promptly told him to start shaving again. I mean, he didn't shave EVERYTHING, just that one area.

Personally, I don't find sex organs on men or women aesthetically attractive. Never stopped me from having sex though. JMO.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Araucaria said:


> I'm with your wife on that one. If my husband shaved his private parts, I'd be very upset for a variety of reasons, mostly because of the "looking like a child" issue. I married a masculine man, not a little boy! I'd be grossed out until the hair started growing back.
> 
> Plus, I'd rather see and feel hair, and not stubble as it was growing out. His stubbly beard is enough scratchiness for me...not his privates too!


See @Personal note below. That was my hope. She had said she didn't like hair in her mouth. Okay, I'll fix that. 

As I said, epic fail. Oh, well. I understand your point though. And in addition to her hating the lack of "manliness" (which is something she generally appreciates greatly about me), she also mentioned the stubble issue. 

I get it now. 

Anyway, us Yeti's are supposed to be hairy all over. So I guess I'll stick to that.


----------



## Personal

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Anyway, us Yeti's are supposed to be hairy all over. So I guess I'll stick to that.


I've reached the compromise of tending to keep the pubic hair trimmed short, with the testicles kept smooth so she puts it in her mouth.

That said knowing what it takes to make them smooth, I think it's a shame your wife didn't enjoy your effort.

That said at least you don't have to bother going to such effort again.


----------



## JustTheWife

Kissing and licking a man's balls is like a symbol of subservience to his power.


----------



## PigglyWiggly

It takes about 45 secs for me to clean up the scrotum with a razor every other day in the shower. My wife requested it and rewarded me well for my effort.


----------



## thefam

JustTheWife said:


> Kissing and licking a man's balls is like a symbol of subservience to his power.


Kissing and licking (each other) ALL OVER is like Hotness 101...or so I thought. But you can take what I think with a grain of salt because I've only been with one man.


----------



## thefam

JustTheWife said:


> Kissing and licking a man's balls is like a symbol of subservience to his power.


But on the other hand "subservience to his power" works for me too


----------



## ConanHub

Women on TAM are fun and awesome!


----------



## BigDigg

Weighing in on the shaved balls bit since it seems to be a point of misunderstanding - I keep myself very trimmed in general as my wife prefers that and whatever makes the experience better for her is A-OK in my book. She's been very rewarding so it's no big deal. Only takes a minute or two a week to keep up and not hard at all.

So practical advantages here other than trying to look like a porn star or doing it strictly for the wife - hair is porous and sucks up and retains moisture. Moisture and heat can make it feel less than clean (particularly in summer heat) and of course eventually can create some odor. When I'm shaved and trim it's just much dryer and silkier down there. Feels better especially on hot/humid days. And I can have confidence that i'm not exposing the wife to a swamp should the mood strike.


----------



## CatholicDad

Faithful Wife said:


> Ragnar Ragnasson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when CD started this thread I was somewhat surprised. Nothing personal CD but I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Care to comment more, CD? Just curious why you were curious about the topic. I know you are very strict in your religion and sexuality, not that balls are anything sinful, but it seems the way the question was raised by you would lead to graphic descriptions of ball play. Kind of like written porn maybe? It doesn’t turn me on to read these posts but I have to assume it does make some men a little extra curious to read the answers. I dunno, just asking. Please don’t be offended or think I’m challenging you. It was just an odd post from you for these reasons, IMO.
> 
> Though thank you for posting it, I’m learning tons.
Click to expand...

I'm no saint. I think it more a gray area- my overzealous curiosity and fascination with sex. 

Porn is still always wrong as that is directly arousing. My pondering... Hopefully not wrong.

Yeah, I think sex, being perhaps our greatest gift has "strings" attached (rules). I could explain and piss everyone off... But where in life can you really go and have no rules. I think our arguments would be over the rules themselves. 

I think my getting crazy in the bedroom with my wife is clearly not against these rules. In fact, I think God expects husbands and wives to enjoy each other as much as possible. I feel like pleasuring my wife... is a God given duty (I think that is one reason porn is so wrong).

I could write more but what the heck... No one is ever on my wavelength anyway.

I was feeling pretty squirly when I posted this question and probably wouldn't again. I suffer a lot over my beliefs... can't just ignore my conscience and all because I have been so fantastically blessed! My wish is to lead men away from porn.... Clearly I'm not eloquent or smart enough to do that.


----------



## Faithful Wife

CatholicDad said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnar Ragnasson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually when CD started this thread I was somewhat surprised. Nothing personal CD but I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Care to comment more, CD? Just curious why you were curious about the topic. I know you are very strict in your religion and sexuality, not that balls are anything sinful, but it seems the way the question was raised by you would lead to graphic descriptions of ball play. Kind of like written porn maybe? It doesn’t turn me on to read these posts but I have to assume it does make some men a little extra curious to read the answers. I dunno, just asking. Please don’t be offended or think I’m challenging you. It was just an odd post from you for these reasons, IMO.
> 
> Though thank you for posting it, I’m learning tons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no saint. I think it more a gray area- my overzealous curiosity and fascination with sex.
> 
> Porn is still always wrong as that is directly arousing. My pondering... Hopefully not wrong.
> 
> Yeah, I think sex, being perhaps our greatest gift has "strings" attached (rules). I could explain and piss everyone off... But where in life can you really go and have no rules. I think our arguments would be over the rules themselves.
> 
> I think my getting crazy in the bedroom with my wife is clearly not against these rules. In fact, I think God expects husbands and wives to enjoy each other as much as possible. I feel like pleasuring my wife... is a God given duty (I think that is one reason porn is so wrong).
> 
> I could write more but what the heck... No one is ever on my wavelength anyway.
> 
> I was feeling pretty squirly when I posted this question and probably wouldn't again. I suffer a lot over my beliefs... can't just ignore my conscience and all because I have been so fantastically blessed! My wish is to lead men away from porn.... Clearly I'm not eloquent or smart enough to do that.
Click to expand...

I actually appreciate your efforts in trying to educate people about the dangers of porn. I don’t hold the same beliefs that you do, but I do see porn as a huge problem in some relationships and wish people just knew better.

Thanks for responding. There’s nothing wrong with this thread or topic, as you said. I was just curious. Cheers!


----------



## Yeswecan

CatholicDad said:


> I think my getting crazy in the bedroom with my wife is clearly not against these rules. In fact, I think God expects husbands and wives to enjoy each other as much as possible. I feel like pleasuring my wife... is a God given duty (I think that is one reason porn is so wrong).


It's really simple. God created sex. Yes, God expects the freak flag to be flown and is not against the rules. I have flags, banners and balloons in my bedroom.

EDIT: Forgot to add, my W will suck my nuts and with much vigor.


----------



## CatholicDad

Yeswecan said:


> CatholicDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my getting crazy in the bedroom with my wife is clearly not against these rules. In fact, I think God expects husbands and wives to enjoy each other as much as possible. I feel like pleasuring my wife... is a God given duty (I think that is one reason porn is so wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> It's really simple. God created sex. Yes, God expects the freak flag to be flown and is not against the rules. I have flags, banners and balloons in my bedroom.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add, my W will suck my nuts and with much vigor.
Click to expand...

Regarding rules, God seems to have some so I don't fully agree. Sodomy for example is condemned pretty clearly, biblically speaking. 

If you think there are no rules, then you accept that people can have sex with animals, corpses, etc. No one can agree with that. Sorry to get ugly, but all should admit, God has rules on sex.


----------



## CharlieParker

CatholicDad said:


> Sodomy for example is condemned pretty clearly, biblically speaking.


Anal and oral? I thought (perhaps incorrectly) oral was a gray area when using the word sodomy, by some definitions yes, others no.


----------



## 269370

CatholicDad said:


> I'm no saint. I think it more a gray area- my overzealous curiosity and fascination with sex.
> 
> Porn is still always wrong as that is directly arousing. .


Why is it better to be ‘indirectly’ (reading about women licking balls) aroused rather than directly? (Watching women lick balls).



CatholicDad said:


> My pondering... Hopefully not wrong.
> 
> Yeah, I think sex, being perhaps our greatest gift has "strings" attached (rules). I could explain and piss everyone off... But where in life can you really go and have no rules.


Actually: sex with a trusting partner, it becomes all about breaking rules. How could it be otherwise?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I shouldnthave

Personal said:


> I've reached the compromise of tending to keep the pubic hair trimmed short, with the testicles kept smooth so she puts it in her mouth.


That's the sweet spot for me. Not a fan of the shaved all over, but there is no mistaking my MAN as a boy... Even if all of his junk is shaved.

I do not appreciate unruly pubes in the slightest, I don't like pubes in my mouth, and even worse, wet pubes on my face. So for me, a good trim up top and a shave down under please.




JustTheWife said:


> Kissing and licking a man's balls is like a symbol of subservience to his power.


Eh, really depends.... Balls get lots of attention when I am domming or edging - that is all about my power over him, keeping him like a ball of putty in my hand rather than any sort of subservience.

We're both switches though, some ball play when he is in charge, but usually only if it comes as a demand.


----------



## VibrantWings

I shouldnthave said:


> Eh, really depends.... Balls get lots of attention when I am domming or edging - that is all about my power over him, keeping him like a ball of putty in my hand rather than any sort of subservience.
> 
> We're both switches though, some ball play when he is in charge, but usually only if it comes as a demand.


Lol, all I have to say is that when I got a man's junk in my mouth, *I* am definitely the one in charge


----------



## Maxwedge 413

.


----------



## Luminous

Keep the hedges trimmed (for the kerb appeal) and bald eagle all the way!

Shaving the patch above 'ol' mate' I don't recommend. Regrowth is an irritating bastard, plus, it's good to have some form of advertising stating you are a mature man (on the outside at least)

I may have missed it, but I'm surprised no one has commented on the extra sensitivity one has when they groom not only their balls, but shaft as well. It takes it up a notch and it also gives the partner a reminder to keep themselves 'in line' 

Three words of wisdom... Take... Your... Time...


----------



## frusdil

I personally LOVE my husbands testicles, they're perfect


----------



## Luminous

frusdil said:


> I personally LOVE my husbands testicles, they're perfect


I'm sure if there were more people that shared your outlook the world would be a better place.

Outlook of them in general not of your husband's potatoes


----------



## Yeswecan

CatholicDad said:


> Regarding rules, God seems to have some so I don't fully agree. Sodomy for example is condemned pretty clearly, biblically speaking.
> 
> If you think there are no rules, then you accept that people can have sex with animals, corpses, etc. No one can agree with that. Sorry to get ugly, but all should admit, God has rules on sex.


Of course there are no-no rules as laid out in the Bible. And no, you assume that if anyone thinks there are no rule then sex with animals, corpses is ok. There are many, many folks who are not followers of Christ or the teaching in the Bible that believe it is not ok to have sex with animals and corpses. Can't paint a broad stroke if some believe there are no rules. 

Quite honestly, you need to speak with your pastor concerning sex, the Bible and why God created sex.


----------



## happyhusband0005

CatholicDad said:


> Regarding rules, God seems to have some so I don't fully agree. Sodomy for example is condemned pretty clearly, biblically speaking.
> 
> If you think there are no rules, then you accept that people can have sex with animals, corpses, etc. No one can agree with that. Sorry to get ugly, but all should admit, God has rules on sex.


I think this has been a very interesting question to ask CD. I did have a silly question regarding the quoted post. Does the bible actually weigh in of sex with animals and corpses specifically or is it more of an implied prohibition. I just for some reason have always figured the more perverted forms of sexuality like sex with animals and corpses must be a more recent phenomenon. Is the bible really delve into those types of issues.

I used to be much more knowledgable regarding scripture but I haven't been involved in religion since I was about 13 so the nuns probably wouldn't have spent much time covering those topics back then if they are in there.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Luminous said:


> Keep the hedges trimmed (for the kerb appeal) and bald eagle all the way!
> 
> Shaving the patch above 'ol' mate' I don't recommend. Regrowth is an irritating bastard, plus, it's good to have some form of advertising stating you are a mature man (on the outside at least)
> 
> I may have missed it, but I'm surprised no one has commented on the extra sensitivity one has when they groom not only their balls, but shaft as well. It takes it up a notch and it also gives the partner a reminder to keep themselves 'in line'
> 
> Three words of wisdom... Take... Your... Time...


You need to know what your doing and as you say take your time but I highly recommend using wax strips, hurts like a bastard but much smother and you don't get stubble.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

I just have to ask...

How the heck do you shave the package? lol. 

My husband would if I asked him, right now he keeps everything short trimmed. I would be interested is giving shaving down under a test drive, but I just don't understand the logistics. lol. It seems far too stretchy and round down there to use a razor on without cutting something important or leaving some stubble. Do you like stretch the area flat and then shave, or just try to have a light touch? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

happyhusband0005 said:


> You need to know what your doing and as you say take your time but I highly recommend using wax strips, hurts like a bastard but much smother and you don't get stubble.


Dear God that has to really hurt, as you say, like a bastard!

I can't even imagine. Man, you're a tough dude.


----------



## CharlieParker

TheCuriousWife said:


> I just have to ask...
> 
> How the heck do you shave the package? lol.


Very carefully!




TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband would if I asked him, right now he keeps everything short trimmed. I would be interested is giving shaving down under a test drive, but I just don't understand the logistics. lol. It seems far too stretchy and round down there to use a razor on without cutting something important or leaving some stubble. Do you like stretch the area flat and then shave, or just try to have a light touch? Curious minds want to know.


An electric body groomer works fairly well. That skin must be really thin because even with an electric I get a nicks (a little blood but can't even feel it).


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

TheCuriousWife said:


> I just have to ask...
> 
> How the heck do you shave the package? lol.
> 
> My husband would if I asked him, right now he keeps everything short trimmed. I would be interested is giving shaving down under a test drive, but I just don't understand the logistics. lol. It seems far too stretchy and round down there to use a razor on without cutting something important or leaving some stubble. Do you like stretch the area flat and then shave, or just try to have a light touch? Curious minds want to know.


😊 I can say it can be done successfully, without leaving stubble.
Caution is the watchword, and slooowly in places.

Then one has to decide on maintenance. Stubble while growing to a short trimmed length is prickly.

This is kind of a cycle thing with W and I. I may do it for a week or so, then go back to short but comfortable length.

Now one more secret is out. 😉😉😉


----------



## Steelman

TheCuriousWife said:


> I just have to ask...
> 
> How the heck do you shave the package? lol.
> 
> My husband would if I asked him, right now he keeps everything short trimmed. I would be interested is giving shaving down under a test drive, but I just don't understand the logistics. lol. It seems far too stretchy and round down there to use a razor on without cutting something important or leaving some stubble. Do you like stretch the area flat and then shave, or just try to have a light touch? Curious minds want to know.


A good razor and lather, and it is really no problem at all to shave down there. Just stretch the skin and shave away. No trouble at all :smile2:


----------



## Luminous

TheCuriousWife said:


> I just have to ask...
> 
> How the heck do you shave the package? lol.
> 
> My husband would if I asked him, right now he keeps everything short trimmed. I would be interested is giving shaving down under a test drive, but I just don't understand the logistics. lol. It seems far too stretchy and round down there to use a razor on without cutting something important or leaving some stubble. Do you like stretch the area flat and then shave, or just try to have a light touch? Curious minds want to know.


Shaving down under is easy, come to Australia 

On a (slightly) more serious note, shaving the potatoes usually involves stretching the skin one way and another to suit whatever area you are doing at that precise moment. I ALWAYS make sure I use a fresh razor, and normally will do it during a hot shower. Others have mentioned lathering, for some reason the action of that would seem like someone is fluffing themselves but that's just my twisted mind at work.

Regrowth on the potatoes is different as the hair there is a lot finer than the garden patch above so it is not uncomfortable. Well, not for me anyway.

Never had a partner do it, now that would be a test in trust!


----------



## Personal

TheCuriousWife said:


> I just have to ask...
> 
> How the heck do you shave the package? lol.


As others have said, I use a trimmer to shorten it, I finish it off with a fresh razor while holding the skin tight. With some shaving cream also being used in the shower during the process, and have had no problem with that. Except that for the first time it did feel a little odd on hair regrowth, yet after that it has been fine.

It isn't something I do all the time, yet doing it has it's own reward since my wife then decides to put then in her mouth.

I also can't imagine ever having the courage to let someone else do that to me.


----------



## aine

Testicles, not bothered either way, more interested in what comes with them


----------



## TheCuriousWife

Thanks for all the tips guys. I mentioned it to husband and we'll give it a try soon. 

I'm not sure if he will let me be the one to shave or not, but he does let me trim him so I guess he trusts me with his manly bits. I guess he figures I know how to handle them. lol.


----------



## Blondilocks

This thread has been informative and entertaining. Two thumbs up.


----------

